# What do you get when Worst Buy installs your fridge?



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

...and they refused to touch the water connections so the poor lady had this damage and no ice/water until after insurance is done.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Plumbersteve said:


> ...and they refused to touch the water connections so the poor lady had this damage and no ice/water until after insurance is done.


 I guess it's too late to call in the Geek Squad, eh?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Had the something sim. Happen when I was a kid in our old house, a appliance store delivered and hooked the unit up to the soft copper I ran, they crossed threaded the compression nut at the selonoid valve, a month later we get new tile floors and I pull the fridge out to disconnect it and there is a puddle of water and the lenoleum is peeling up, I had to order a new sel. Valve because the threads on the existing one was so f'ed up that there was no way of getting a compression nut on there right. Also the aplience people didn't strap the tubing to the back of the unit so everytime the valve opened and closed the tubing ratteled making matters worst, needless to say I strapped the tubing to the back of the unit and installed a new sel. Valve, and didn't cross thread the comp. Nut and that fixed it. This is why I HATE appliance stores that install the appliances.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

So let me see if I am getting this straight; Best Buy sells, delivers and installs a new refrigerator, but DID NOT hook up the water line?

Which, by law in most states only a licensed plumber can touch a potable water line. So, understandably, the appliance center doesn't want the liability of their men hooking up a water line and causing a flood. So what went wrong? The cust. had a hack hook up the water? Too bad. She should have called a plumber.


----------



## BPPlumbing (Sep 16, 2011)

Yeah, we have an appliance store in my town that charges $89 an hr for labor, ( I know cause he repaired my washer.) This is $20 an hr higher than the most expensive shop in my town of 9,000. He is not licensed but runs around hooking up fridges and dishwashers.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

BPPlumbing said:


> Yeah, we have an appliance store in my town that charges $89 an hr for labor, ( I know cause he repaired my washer.) This is $20 an hr higher than the most expensive shop in my town of 9,000. He is not licensed but runs around hooking up fridges and dishwashers.


 




There was a court case where a woman had purchased a new fridge. When it was delivered, the appliance men offered to connect the ice maker line. She accepted. Later on, the line leaked and caused water damage. So she sued the appliance company. The judge asked the woman why she did not have a plumber connect the water line. Then the judge asked the appliance company owner why his employees were connecting water lines not being plumbers. In the end the judge split the damages equally between the (2) parties.

I just installed a D/W and connected the ice line to a new fridge for a customer. The appliance company did not do it. They only deliver, un-crate and put into place the above-mentioned items. They are not supposed to touch a water line. 

As per state law, (Florida) one is not even supposed to install any fixtures without having a plumbing license. Hacks remove and install fixtures all the time, but they are not lawfully permitted to do so. 

In fact, if someone alters, installs or deletes any plumbing and causes flood damage to a structure, most likely the insurance company will deny the claim if the person is not licensed to perform the work.

I have a friend who is a mechanical contractor. One of his neighbors re-modeled his own kitchen. New cabinets, granite, s/s appliances, etc. No permits. Well, one of the angle stops under the kitchen sink leaked and caused significant damage to the new cabinets. The homeowner thought he'd make a claim with his insurance company. The insurance company says NO WAY!....:no: We won't pay that claim because you don't have 'construction' insurance.......:laughing:


----------

